# ممكن احد يفيدني بشرح دائرة Digital Stop Watch



## asoomy (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن احد يشرح لي هذه الدائرة A digital stop watch built around timer IC LM555 and 4-digit counter IC MM74C926 with multiplexed 7-segment LED display.
بس اريد الشرح بالانجليزي لاني م افهم لما يكون الشرح عربي 



اتمنى تفيدوني لان مشروع تخرجي هذا


----------



## asoomy (12 مايو 2012)

حرراااام ليش محد يساعدني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مايو 2012)

اخى
بعد ساعتين تتذمر هكذا؟
اليس هذا وقت غالبية الناس فى أعمالهم؟؟؟ و حتى لو لك يكن ، اليس للناس أعمال أخرى سوى الجلوس على المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟
ما دمت تريد الشرح بالنجليزية ، لم لا تبدأ بمساعدة نفسك بقراءة الداتا شيت من 
ALLDATASHEET.COM - Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors and other semiconductors.
ثم تسأل عما يكون غامضا؟؟؟؟


----------



## asoomy (15 مايو 2012)

اعتذر اخوي يمكن كنت مستعجله 
بس انا قريت الداتا شيت حج الـ555 تايمر والاي سي والسفن سيجمنت 
بس انا كنت اريد اعرف شرح السيركت كيف يمر الكرنت ومن يطلع من الترانسستر وكذا 
ارجوا من الناس الي تعرف تفيدني لان جد م حصلت شرح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2012)

هل لديك دائرة محددة أم تريد دائرة؟؟
يمكنك البحث فى جوجل عن دائرة ثم تناقش
لا أظن أن هناك ترانزيستورات فى هذه الدائرة


----------



## asoomy (16 مايو 2012)

م يصير احط الصورة 


A digital stop watch built around timer IC LM555 and 4-digit counter IC MM74C926 with multiplexed 7-segment LED display 


بس كذا اكتب ف جوجل وبتطلع السيركت فيها ترانسستور 
ارجوك اخووي ساعدني م عارفه اشرحها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مايو 2012)

هذا رابط الدائرة
http://www.circuitstoday.com/digital-stop-watch
الترانزيستور T1 هو عاكس لكى يوفر نفس الوظيفى لل 555
الترانزيستور T2 يضغ نفس الجهد على الطرفين للمتكاملة
شرح المتكاملات فى الداتا شيت من الموقع السابق


----------



## asoomy (17 مايو 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هذا رابط الدائرة
> الترانزيستور T1 هو عاكس لكى يوفر نفس الوظيفى لل 555
> الترانزيستور T2 يضغ نفس الجهد على الطرفين للمتكاملة
> شرح المتكاملات فى الداتا شيت من الموقع السابق





ايوه هو هذه السيركت 

بس م فهمت اخوي انت تقصد الاي سي ب المتكامله ؟
عادي تشرح لي كل السيركت 

ووممكن سوال مكان الاي سي MM74c926نقدر نستخدم اي سي ثاني او لا ؟

وليش ؟ اذذا ممكن وعندك وقت


----------



## asoomy (17 مايو 2012)

بس ممكن ب الانجليزي لاني م افهم المصطلحات ب العربي 
واسفه جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مايو 2012)

شرح الأى سى فى الداتا شيت و هى من 4 عداد Up-Down Counter و معها دوائر Logic لتجعلها تعد بنظام حتى 6000 و الأنسب للوقت هى 927 لأنها تعد حتى 9.59.9 أى 9 دقائق و 59 ثانية 

لا توجد أى سى لا يمكن استبدالها بغيرها مع التعديل فى الدوائر و يمكن استبدالها بأربعة اى سي عداد BCD مع الدوائر اللازمة للعد المطلوب مع 4 BCD to 7 segment decoder driver


----------



## asoomy (9 يونيو 2012)

اريد احد يشرح لي السيركت بلييييز


----------



## fathymahmoud (4 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أنا عارف انى الموضوع قديم بس أنا حبيت انفذ الدائره ووقفت قدامى مشكله وهى
كيفية ربط الشاشات 7- segment ببعضها
أرجو افادتى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 فبراير 2014)

معذرة الموضوع فيه أكثر من دائرة
لو تقصد دائرة موقع Digital Stop Watch and Digital Timer Circuit فالشاشات متصلة توازى
أى طرف a فى الشاشات متصل ببعضه و هكذا B,C,D الخ ما عدا الطرف Common Cathode فكل شاشة طرف ال Common Cathode الخاص بها متصلة بترانزيستور منفصل كما بالرسم


----------

